# sick green moss barb - recessed stomach, still has appetite



## pi (Feb 14, 2007)

I just purchased 3 green moss barbs and 3 albino tiger barbs this past Sunday. They're quite small but all looked lively that day. The next day, one green moss barb was resting on the bottom of the tank, so I put him in a floating breeder tank (since I am still in the process of acquiring and setting up a quarantine tank). His stomach is recessed but he still eats. He doesn't have anything growing on him (or any other noticeable external condition), though a friend mentioned that he may be gilling. This morning as I rushed out to work, I noticed 2 of my 5 tiger barbs (I've had them a while - they're large) looked lighter in color, and were moving their side fins and their mouths rapidly while staying in place (which actually all 5 barbs were doing when I initially moved them into that tank, but they all regained their color and returned to normal activity after 2 days - this was weeks ago).
Can someone give me insight as to what the problem may be and how to go about addressing the issue? Unfortunately all sites I have been searching don't seem to have similar symptoms listed and I do not know where to continue my research.

[The aquarium is a 20gallon Long, has been set up for 4-5 months, has 5 tiger barbs (near full size), 3 small albino tiger barbs, 3 small green moss barbs and a young albino rainbow shark (I plan on getting a larger tank in the next couple of months once the little barbs and shark begin to grow). There are 2 small plants (unsure of the type), I'm unsure of the type of filter, no CO2 unit, receives very little natural sunlight. I changed 3-4 gallons of water last week.]


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok first things first, take it out of the breeders net, it will stress him even more causing more harm then good


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome.:wave:

What are your water parameters? Since when has your tank been running? I'm sure it has something to do with ammonia and nitrites.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Blue said:


> Welcome.:wave:
> 
> What are your water parameters? Since when has your tank been running? I'm sure it has something to do with ammonia and nitrites.


are you sure? Barbs are hardy fish and the tank has been set up for a few months already, i think its an internal problem, pictures will help us decide fully, as well as obviously the water params


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> are you sure? Barbs are hardy fish and the tank has been set up for a few months already, i think its an internal problem, pictures will help us decide fully, as well as obviously the water params


Hardy maybe but why would you rely on hardiness? Water parameters play an important role in this situation as well.


----------



## pi (Feb 14, 2007)

*Info to come*

Thank you for your willingness to help me with my fish issues. Unfortunately, I am not as knowledgable about fish/aquariums as most people on this site. I'm doing a lot of research to try and catch up!... but as of now I'm in the initial phases. My neighbor comes over to test my water, since I don't have my own stuff as of yet. He'll be over on Saturday. 

Update: the barb was looking better after he was in the breeder for a few days. He wasn't resting on the bottom anymore, so i let him out. He was looking alright, aside from the recessed stomach. He died yesterday. =( Someone else saw him and took him out of the tank for me, so I didn't see the fish, but it was described to me as "it looks like whatever was inside his stomach ate its way out... unless the other fish picked at him that badly. His stomach was missing and the whole body was pale." 

The rest of the barbs in the tank are completely fine (I must have just startled them early in the morning when I turned the light on. Apparently I was told that later that day they all looked healthy (except for the one guy, of course)). 

Anyway, I'd still like to get feedback (once I get more info for everyone) because another one of the green moss barbs looks like he has a slightly recessed stomach, and he's not swimming with the rest of the group. He seems to be hanging out in the plant quite a bit. 

Oh, and unfortunately I don't have a digital camera.


----------

